# Is Beethoven your favourite composer?



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Last week or so, I started a thread called Is JS Bach your all time favourite composer and many of the people who didn't vote for Bach said Beethoven was their favourite composer instead. So...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No. Not even close. When I did my ranking last year, he just managed to get into the top 30 at #30.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> No. Not even close. When I did my ranking last year, he just managed to get into the top 30 at #30.


Who was your top 3 then?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Bach
2. Mahler
3. Brahms


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

He's probably my #3, after Brahms and Bach.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No - not in top 3, not in top 5, maybe around no. 10.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

OT: go figure!

......


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd have to say he is mine. Except for Wellington's Victory, of course.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

I voted "yes" but I think more correct would be "one of favourites", apparently I'm not able to rank composers very well ...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

*Wilhelm Richard Wagner*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep. Tied with Wagner.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

No. 5 or 6 for me.........


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> No - not in top 3, not in top 5, maybe around no. 10.


Ditto. He was my early favourite when I was first getting into serious music, and of course there's still much of his _oeuvre_ that I love, but others have since overtaken him on my personal hit parade.

As an aside, Vaughan Williams couldn't abide Beethoven's music, though he was objective enough to write a long essay in praise of the Choral Symphony. My piano teacher at the time (who also wasn't that big on Beethoven) knew VW and once happened upon him sitting outside Worcester Cathedral (where my teacher was assistant organist under David Willcocks and others) during the Three Choirs Festival while a concert featuring Beethoven's Violin Concerto was going on inside. He asked why the great man wasn't at the concert, only to be greeted with a resounding harrumph and the declaration that "I'd rather run three miles than listen to that."


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

BenG said:


> Last week or so, I started a thread called Is JS Bach your all time favourite composer and many of the people who didn't vote for Bach said Beethoven was their favourite composer instead. So...


#99 from the Bach thread.


----------



## Gray Bean (May 13, 2020)

Yes. He is my favorite.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Yes, particularly for his late pieces. His early and middle pieces include some of the best concerti, symphonies, piano sonatas, and string quartets but Bach, Brahms, Mozart, and Haydn equal or surpass his powers.

I just wish he composed more. Grosse Fuge No. 2! Late string quintet! Piano Sonata No. 33! Three more late symphonies! Late Requiem mass for his own death!


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Will you do one for Mozart next week?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

No, Beethoven is not my favorite composer, But he is in my top two.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

ORigel said:


> Will you do one for Mozart next week?


Yes, I mean to. I think it will be interesting which one of the 3 gets the most votes


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

BenG said:


> Yes, I mean to. I think it will be interesting which one of the 3 gets the most votes


Mozart seems to be the least popular of the Big 3 around here.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

premont said:


> No, Beethoven is not my favorite composer, But he is in my top two.


This sums up my current preferences. Beethoven would be my second favourite composer, a cats whisker behind his mentor Joseph Haydn.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In the Top Six (I think).


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

He's top 10 for sure if not top 5—I really love Beethoven's music—but no, he's definitely not no.1 for me, so I had to vote no.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Not my number 1
More like number 3 at least for today


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

No, but he is in my top 3!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2020)

I voted no. I'd say he's my second favourite, after Brahms - mainly on the strength of the piano sonatas.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

No. Close, but no.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Animal the Drummer said:


> As an aside, Vaughan Williams couldn't abide Beethoven's music, though he was objective enough to write a long essay in praise of the Choral Symphony. My piano teacher at the time (who also wasn't that big on Beethoven) knew VW and once happened upon him sitting outside Worcester Cathedral (where my teacher was assistant organist under David Willcocks and others) during the Three Choirs Festival while a concert featuring Beethoven's Violin Concerto was going on inside. He asked why the great man wasn't at the concert, only to be greeted with a resounding harrumph and the declaration that "I'd rather run three miles than listen to that."


I'm with Vaughan Williams on this one. So, no.


----------



## That Guy Mick (May 31, 2020)

While I do not have a favorite composer, Beethoven is my favorite 19th century composer and he has given more to enjoy than any other composer.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

In all my responses to polls here I've always placed Beethoven at #2 behind Mozart, but lately I think I really consider a group of wonderful composers whose music I love rather than an ordered list. That group has perhaps 5-6 members, and I would be content, if not actually happy, to listen to only their music the rest of my life. Of course, that group contains Beethoven.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

mmsbls said:


> In all my responses to polls here I've always placed Beethoven at #2 behind Mozart, but lately I think I really consider a group of wonderful composers whose music I love rather than an ordered list. That group has perhaps 5-6 members, and I would be content, if not actually happy, to listen to only their music the rest of my life. Of course, that group contains Beethoven.


My list would need Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Haydn, Stravinsky, Bartok, and Mendelssohn, I think.

That way, I get the Baroque era sound, the Classical era sound, my favorite Romantic composers, and a couple Modernists.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

mmsbls said:


> In all my responses to polls here I've always placed Beethoven at #2 behind Mozart, but lately I think I really consider a group of wonderful composers whose music I love rather than an ordered list. That group has perhaps 5-6 members, and I would be content, if not actually happy, to listen to only their music the rest of my life. Of course, that group contains Beethoven.


That is more or less how I am. I can keep myself busy just listening to my top 5 forever and then add a little now and then. I have lots of cds I own with names and pieces I have yet to get around to.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

ORigel said:


> Will you do one for Mozart next week?


I'd like to see one of these done for Yanni.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Being someone that does not enjoy music earlier than the early part of the 20th century, he does not make my list. 

I can certainly appreciate him (and other pre 20th century composers) for their work and innovation, but not from a personal enjoyment factor.

I wish I could, being that it would open up a huge amount of music for me to explore (more music, always a good thing!).


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Beethoven is great but the level of worship around here is excessive.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

For me, there's Beethoven, then there's everyone else.

Which isn't to say I don't truly love and cherish the music of those "someone elses." But Beethoven is just a cut above.

Top 10:
Beethoven
Sibelius
Mozart
Brahms
R. Strauss
Tchaikovsky
Haydn
Bach
Schubert
Bruckner

Next 10:
Mendelssohn
Schumann
Handel
Rossini
Wagner
Dvorak
J Strauss II
Copland
Williams
Holst


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

When it comes to Beethoven, there's a few works that are among my all-time favorite works of art - not just music, but all art: the late quartets and Diabelli Variations. Then there are many works that I love wholeheartedly: the 4th and 5th piano concerti, the the violin concerto, all the piano sonatas, the middle quartets, the Archduke trio, symphonies 3, 4, 6, 9. Then there are works that everyone seems to love but which I derive little enjoyment from: the 5th and 7th symphonies, the Kreutzer sonata, the Missa Solemnis. I also feel that the value and influence of certain works is often exaggerated, even if I do like them. Then add the fact that there are lots of minor works that are very trivial. The net average of all that is a composer definitely in my top 10, but not in my most supreme tier. When I was just discovering Beethoven it felt like I was just discovering what life meant for the first time - I cried my way through the 14th quartet and Heiliger Dankgesang, the 32nd sonata, and the slow movement of the Emperor. And though I still love those works, I just haven't found that Beethoven has worn as well on me as Bach, Brahms and many others; whose music is better every time I listen to it. It seems like I discovered everything there is to know about his music the first time I heard it and since then it's somewhat lost its appeal. Sure, you can interpret Beethoven's symphonies a million different ways but after so much exposure they've just become kind of boring for me (sorry Merl!), so I only care to hear them occasionally nowadays.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I like a lot of Beethoven’s music, but here’s not a favorite of mine.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

More like a "Probably Yes." I do believe there is more Beethoven among my most listened to works than anyone else.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

20centrfuge said:


> Beethoven is great but the level of worship around here is excessive.


Oh come off it! I hardly see any upfront postering here on the boards. For me, I worship in private. I have my bust of Beethoven, light my incense, and offer my devotion at the altar, while playing his sacred and holy music. I never bring it up on the boards until now but really Bach gets far more attention. :lol:


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> When it comes to Beethoven, there's a few works that are among my all-time favorite works of art - not just music, but all art: the late quartets and Diabelli Variations. Then there are many works that I love wholeheartedly: the 4th and 5th piano concerti, the the violin concerto, all the piano sonatas, the middle quartets, the Archduke trio, symphonies 3, 4, 6, 9. Then there are works that everyone seems to love but which I derive little enjoyment from: the 5th and 7th symphonies, the Kreutzer sonata, the Missa Solemnis. I also feel that the value and influence of certain works is often exaggerated, even if I do like them. Then add the fact that there are lots of minor works that are very trivial. The net average of all that is a composer definitely in my top 10, but not in my most supreme tier. When I was just discovering Beethoven it felt like I was just discovering what life meant for the first time - I cried my way through the 14th quartet and Heiliger Dankgesang, the 32nd sonata, and the slow movement of the Emperor. And though I still love those works, I just haven't found that Beethoven has worn as well on me as Bach, Brahms and many others; whose music is better every time I listen to it. It seems like I discovered everything there is to know about his music the first time I heard it and since then it's somewhat lost its appeal. Sure, you can interpret Beethoven's symphonies a million different ways but after so much exposure they've just become kind of boring for me (sorry Merl!), so I only care to hear them occasionally nowadays.


Well, Beethoven symphonies are not meant to be heard often as it is not casual music. Same could be said for other symphonies but I certainly do not overdo Beethoven major works..

And for the 5th..the andante con moto movement...many beautiful moments and I have yet to see anyone bring it up. After the intense first movement, Beethoven tends to give contrast in giving serenity for a few moments at a time. About 4:03 in second movement of famous Kleiber account to 4:40 I hear that nasal sound from orchestra that radiates this immense power and serenity within this framework of such back and forth of no let up getting any relief. Then right before the second movement starts to come to a close 8:00 onward then it happens again, this such heartrending compassion .....9:05 to the end. Third movement....like a herd of elephants running on the earth, pounding away....then on the glorious finale.....what happens.....this sound of such victory is being heard....but comes a reminder of minor chords...no celebration quite yet..then back to hopeful sounds of celebration, no back to dark minor key....what will happen? Suddenly for the third time comes a more ominous sound and what to do but this time hammer away at the invader that threatens the final victory (4:50 to 5:47)....hammer the chords into submission until the victory celebration can start anew...and this time victory is assured in glorious sounds.

Why do I love this symphony? Beethoven does all the work. I do not need to add anything to this symphony. This is why Beethoven is loved and accepted; he can speak directly to the heart, no intellectual reasoning is needed. No degrees of music is required. Of course each person will hear they hear but I hear a perfect symphony.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BenG said:


> Yes, I mean to. I think it will be interesting which one of the 3 gets the most votes


It's not. We've had polls like this like a hundred times already
Favorite of the Big Three (poll) (Mar-24-2020)


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I feel bad for saying no, but I'd be kidding myself if I didn't say Wagner is my favorite. Beethoven can have second place. Third place is currently open. It's likely to end up being a race between Puccini, J. Strauss, Jr., and Stravinsky. I would rather not go any lower. It just gets too murky past third place. :lol:

Of course, I could look at this years from now and go "What was I thinking?!" I doubt Wagner will ever lose first place though.


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

No.

I don't know where he is exactly, as it all gets a bit vague after No 1 (Bach, obviously). No doubt he's drifting around somewhere between Nos 2 and 20, probably roughly midway most of the time. All depends on what mood I'm in and where my interests happen to be engaged on any given day. So long as he's within earshot when I call for him, I don't really care how he fares in the pecking order between times.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

caracalla said:


> So long as he's within earshot when I call for him...


I have some bad news for you.........


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> I have some bad news for you.........


Ho ho. Luckily, there are always plenty of others milling about to pass on the good news. Not sticking him on some lonely pedestal has its advantages.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Beethoven was may favorite when I was a teenager, and at my age of 50+, probably will always be my favorite. Through the years, my understanding of Beethoven's musical vision grows deeper. At the same time, even though I avoided much of Mozart for years, my interest and enjoyment for Mozart has also grown. Here again, this is interesting since we so often see Beethoven and Mozart as opposites with classical music lovers by-and-large falling into one camp or the other like pet owners who are either dog people or cat people (with a few outiers who are bird, hamster, fish, turtle or snake people).

In this sense, Beethoven is the more powerful and passionate, which lies in contrast to Mozart as the essence of beauty and balance. But as all comparisons go, they are almost never as clear-cut as we'd like them to be, or need them to be for the purpose of discussion. Though the Romantics were completely taken with Beethoven and were eager to claim him as the spiritual father of Romanticism, it seems to me that Beethoven was closer to Haydn and Mozart than one might think. Despite the heroic battles of the mind so often typical of Beethoven's music, the slow movements can be quite beautiful, really exemplifiying a Classical ideal. Take Beethoven's _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_, for example, which even with the very brief thunderstorm is quite lovely and free of emotional conflict. Conversely, Mozart, especially in the late symphonies, shows occasional tendencies towards a more adventurous and passionate type of musical language that speaks even within the frameworks of Mozart's seemless tapestry.

I don't like to see Beethoven and Mozart as rivals but more as twin towers that complement one another.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

If the question was greatest, not favorite, I'd probably say yes or tied with Bach. But I don't think I have a favorite, except who I'm listening to at the moment sometimes.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Coach G said:


> Despite the heroic battles of the mind so often typical of Beethoven's music, the slow movements can be quite beautiful, really exemplifiying a Classical ideal. Take Beethoven's _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_, for example, which even with the very brief thunderstorm is quite lovely and free of emotional conflict. Conversely, Mozart, especially in the late symphonies, shows occasional tendencies towards a more adventurous and passionate type of musical language that speaks even within the frameworks of Mozart's seemless tapestry.


Yes, Mozart has an expressive way of creating contrast using chromaticism and dissonance that makes him unique from Haydn and Beethoven. While it's true he lacks the "poetic content" of Beethoven or Schubert, (the kind Beethoven expresses in works like the Pastoral symphony, which you mentioned), but I don't personally see it as a weakness.

Missa brevis in F major, K 192 







Missa brevis in C major, K 220/196b "Spatzenmesse" 







Mass in C major, K 257 "Credo" 







Divertimento KV 251 



Serenade in D major, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" 



Divertimento en Re mayor, K 334


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Neither do I, but then I wouldn't put the point in quite the same way. Mozart's music may not often include the kind of "up front" poetic content to which you refer, but there's such content in abundance in the very contrasts you describe so well.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

So far, Bach is ahead of Beethoven by about 4 percentage points.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> So far, Bach is ahead of Beethoven by about 4 percentage points.


And yet it's 45% against 33% in Beethoven's favour here.

That's 164 votes as well.


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

No, he’s not. Just as everyone else, my favourite composer is Bruckner.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Beethoven is definitely mine.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> Yes, Mozart has an expressive way of creating contrast using chromaticism and dissonance that makes him unique from Haydn and Beethoven. While it's true he lacks the "poetic content" of Beethoven or Schubert, (the kind Beethoven expresses in works like the Pastoral symphony, which you mentioned), but I don't personally see it as a weakness.
> 
> Missa brevis in F major, K 192
> 
> ...


I disagree that Mozart lacks the "poetic content" you mention. It's all over his music, for me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

No....in neighborhood of 18th to 20th. Top favorites are:

Brahms, Mozart, Haydn, Sibelius, Dvorak, Vaughan Williams


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> No....in neighborhood of 18th to 20th. Top favorites are:
> 
> Brahms, Mozart, Haydn, Sibelius, Dvorak, Vaughan Williams


I will admit that when I read something like this that it seems churlish, like someone is dispensing hot takes for their own sake. Vaughan Williams over Beethoven?

Which of course, flies in the face of my general belief that there's no such thing as in incorrect personal preference. If you prefer chocolate ice cream over orange sherbet, that's your thing and you should live your truth.

Which brings me to the basic question of whether there are objective criteria for evaluating art. It just seems impossible to me not to recognize, on some objective level, Beethoven's greatness.

I am not saying you're wrong, BC. I'm saying your statement _feels _wrong to me, and I want to interrogate why.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm in my 20s so still lots of listening to do, but I don't hesitate to say he is my favorite!


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

J.S. Bach is it for me. Ludwig might be my second.

It's hard not to like Beethoven; one must have a tin can for an ear if he's not on one's your top five.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Current score is 29.2% for yes, which just like in the Bach case is close to the percentage of 27.5% in the 40 ranked submissions for the favourite composers ranking I facilitated end of last year.

By the way, 30% of these ranked submissions did not have Beethoven in the top 5, so the percentage of people with tin cans for ears is rather high.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

On this moment: Yes I can listen to the concertos every day, just like the symphonies and about anything else.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

> MatthewWeflen: "Which brings me to the basic question of whether there are objective criteria for evaluating art. It just seems impossible to me not to recognize, on some objective level, Beethoven's greatness."


The objective qualities of music and the arts is among the most-discussed topics here on TC. My answer is that while many things (qualities, quantities) can be determined and then stated with great accuracy, "greatness" is not one of them, Greatness is not inherent within a piece of music or art, but a measure of it is imposed upon it by each individual perceiving the work. All overall esthetic judgments are the summing of votes by individuals which likely reflect neurological/psychological similarities among specific target audiences. The process is exactly the same as "judging" the greatness of wines or ice cream flavors. This view gives enormous autonomy, power, and validity to each person's individual selections--one need not go cap in hand to Authority to humbly submit one's preference and then await either praise or opprobrium.

Some will attempt to segregate personal preference from supposedly "objective" criteria that demonstrate the greatness of certain musics or artworks. Thus, one's preference for Vaughan Williams over Beethoven will by viewed as a charming eccentricity but nothing more. But, as in judging wines, it literally is all "just a matter of (personal) taste".


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Tied for fourth. Bach, Mozart and Brahms above him. Schubert tied with him, although I'd lean toward Ludwig.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Beethoven comes in 2nd for me................. behind MOZART.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Beethoven, then Mahler are my usual top choices....on any given day, they will always be at or near the top.
Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Brahms. Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Ravel are always in the upper echelons as well....same with Bruckner, Wagner. Prokofiev, Copland....


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I will admit that when I read something like this that it seems churlish, like someone is dispensing hot takes for their own sake. Vaughan Williams over Beethoven?
> 
> Which of course, flies in the face of my general belief that there's no such thing as in incorrect personal preference. If you prefer chocolate ice cream over orange sherbet, that's your thing and you should live your truth.
> 
> ...


You said it: "..._feels_ wrong to me..." As with many of us, from time to time, it could be uncomfortable to accept the notion others might not like or appreciate our favorite composer(s) as much as we do. I have never been moved to try to establish objectively derived, definitive standards for ascertaining what constitutes great works of art. Even if I or others ever managed to come up with a universally applicable statement, I doubt seriously it would have much impact on shaping our subjective preferences.

Incidentally, even without any precise definition of greatness, I _do_ acknowledge Beethoven is one of history's greatest composers.

In the meantime, happy listening for both of us. :cheers:


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Where would the assertion, 'Beethoven is objectively great - he, Mozart and Bach are superior to all other composers,' leave those who do not agree? It's a de facto insult isn't it?


----------



## Snazzy (Jun 8, 2020)

Monteverdi, Tallis, Gluck, Vivaldi, Bach, Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber, Mahler, Mozart, Prokofiev, Benjamin Britten,


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Beethoven isn't my favourite composer (Liszt is) but I vote YES because he is the BEST.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

By my objective criteria, Beethoven is the greatest. But many listeners are put off by his unique stabs and transfixings, as they are by modern music. This is very human.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

By my criteria for musical enjoyment - levels of excitement; emotional connectedness; intellectual stimulation - Beethoven is on top for all. He is easily my favourite.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> The objective qualities of music and the arts is among the most-discussed topics here on TC. My answer is that while many things (qualities, quantities) can be determined and then stated with great accuracy, "greatness" is not one of them, Greatness is not inherent within a piece of music or art, but a measure of it is imposed upon it by each individual perceiving the work. All overall esthetic judgments are the summing of votes by individuals which likely reflect neurological/psychological similarities among specific target audiences. The process is exactly the same as "judging" the greatness of wines or ice cream flavors. This view gives enormous autonomy, power, and validity to each person's individual selections--one need not go cap in hand to Authority to humbly submit one's preference and then await either praise or opprobrium.
> 
> Some will attempt to segregate personal preference from supposedly "objective" criteria that demonstrate the greatness of certain musics or artworks. Thus, one's preference for Vaughan Williams over Beethoven will by viewed as a charming eccentricity but nothing more. But, as in judging wines, it literally is all "just a matter of (personal) taste".


Have you studied his scores to see his development for yourself?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> Have you studied his scores to see his development for yourself?


As is often the case, I cannot get a firm grip on the point(s) you try to make, and I'm sure the fault is mine. I will conjecture that you are suggesting by your question that, if one (I, Strange Magic) studied Beethoven's scores, one (I) would "see his development". You are likely correct. This will likely be true for all composers. Is there a further point you are making?


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I think it would be more fruitful in the future to give out the details of what you listen to with the favorite composer vs the one rejected from the top spot. If Beethoven is not the top composer but a composer such a R V Williams, then a idea of what you like of his works.

For me, in a general comparison Beethoven is tops in most categories: Violin Concerto(check), Piano concertos (check), Symphonies (check), Piano sonatas (check), String Quartets (check), Overtures (check), String Trio (check), do I go on?

Ok, his Missa Solemnis might not be my favorite in this area. It is what it is.

Bach did not write music as such to be comparable so it is a matter of time spent with composer.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

deleted post posthaste


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)

No, but he'd surely crack my top 10.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

at the moment he is my 3rd

my top 2 favorites are Bach and Schubert


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

There are maybe 100 to 200 composers whose music I might enjoy more than Beethoven at times, but I do absolutely love Beethoven's music.

I do like to keep track of which composers I like and which composers I might not yet like as much. According to my most recent considerations, Beethoven is one of 141 composers I really love but don't consider a 'favourite' (of which there are 91, divided into two tiers). But I more than _like_ Beethoven's music, for sure.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I can sort of understand but rather pieces of works of limited composers for me. I know there are those who want to explore all types of classical music under every rock but time is limited. The issue for me is this: As a stand alone composer, how many other composers can stand up against Beethoven, and have the same impact around the world.


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

Definitely not, but I do love his piano sonatas and string quartets. As such, that's where I feel his genius is.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Bigbang said:


> I can sort of understand but rather pieces of works of limited composers for me. I know there are those who want to explore all types of classical music under every rock but time is limited. The issue for me is this: As a stand alone composer, how many other composers can stand up against Beethoven, and have the same impact around the world.


that's a very good point. We have limited time, for a vast array of music to listen to .
That's why I add some "filtering" to my listening, searching firstly for some key composers, and then some key interpreters/versions for each.
In my case, I decided to dedicate myself to listen a lot to Bach, Schubert and Beethoven for the next months, and check some various interpreters for each. 
Once I get some of the main stuff checked, I might listen more carefully to other composers, after all I'm really curious to polyphonic music from Renaissance and early-mid Baroque too, as well as the still alive composers.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I like Beethoven very much and have got a lot of music composed by him, but if I had to choose one favourite composer, it would probably be another composer with a "B", namely Boccherini.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Musicaterina said:


> I like Beethoven very much and have got a lot of music composed by him, but if I had to choose one favourite composer, it would probably be another composer with a "B", namely Boccherini.


From Germany and you go with an Italian. It was the same with Beethoven. Apparently he felt safe lauding about an Italian.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Musicaterina said:


> I like Beethoven very much and have got a lot of music composed by him, but if I had to choose one favourite composer, it would probably be another composer with a "B", namely Boccherini.


I haven't explored Boccherini much yet... which are your favorite pieces by him?


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Allerius said:


> I haven't explored Boccherini much yet... which are your favorite pieces by him?


The cello concertos and sonatas and especially his string quintets most of which are composed for a string quintet with two cellists.


----------

